
Facebook will limit reach of groups that share misinformation - jmsflknr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/10/18304739/facebook-groups-reduce-misinformation-harmful-content-changes-messenger
======
xkcd-sucks
A bunch of civilians were killed in Tiananmen Square in 1989? FAKE NEWS!

------
drngdds
Good start. But if Facebook really wants to stop making the world a worse
place, they should shut down.

------
ceejayoz
Just groups? Not pages?

Most of the false information I see shared on Facebook is from pages, not
groups.

~~~
nwah1
Pages already had this treatment. Many pages were just shut down entirely.

------
Fins
And Facebook will decide what misinformation is?

~~~
ceejayoz
> The Associated Press is now going to start fact-checking some videos in the
> US, and Facebook will start including “Trust Indicators” when users click to
> see context around a publication. Those indicators come from The Trust
> Project, a group built by news organizations that makes those
> determinations.

~~~
75dvtwin
I agree, good start.

But I think it will take decades, not years -- before western journalism, and
major online news distribution sources will rid themselves of stigma of being
'propaganda arm of US coup orchestrators'.

So trusting the members of trust project will have to be earned, not
assumed...

Recent revelations about Google

'The manual adjustment of search results by a Google-owned platform
contradicts a key claim made under oath by Google CEO Sundar Pichai in his
congressional testimony earlier this month: that his company does not
“manually intervene on any search result.'

is not helping the trust rebuilding either.

[1] [https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/01/16/google-youtube-
sea...](https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/01/16/google-youtube-search-
blacklist-smoking-gun/)

